# IJOY CAPTAIN - NOW IN STOCK - VAPE KING



## Gizmo (25/5/17)

The all new IJoy Captain is now in stock @ Vape King

The all new iJoy Captain PD270 234W TC Box Mod is the evolutionary, technological leap from iJoy, introducing the first commercial device to use dual 20700 batteries as well as throwing in a advanced chipset capable of powering all the way up to 234W. Designed to be a premier handling device with workhorse capability, the structural architecture deploys a vertical display with contrasting sides ranging from carbon fiber inlays to camo colorways. The marquee achievement lies within the utilization of dual 20700 batteries, giving the combination of range and flexibility to create a longer lasting output technology with optional support for 18650's for added versatility. 

*Product Features:*


*Max Wattage: 234W*
Compact and portable
Bright and big size screen
No overhang with 30mm tanks
*Dual 20700 batteries Box Mod(batteries included)18650 battery fit with adapter*
Personalized design, with a unique experience
NI/TI/SS temperature control
TCR function
Unique Custom User Mode
Resistance Range: 0.05~3.0 ohm
USB port charging support
Firmware Upgradeable
*Product Includes:*

1* IJOY CAPTAIN PD270 BOX MOD（234W)

*2* IJOY 20700 Batteries ( INCLUDED )*

_1* 18650 adapter_

1* USB Cable

1* Manual

1* Warranty Card

https://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-captain-pd270-box-mod-2x-20700-batteries-included.html

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/5/17)

Rainbow sold out in 2 hrs or not loaded???


----------



## Gizmo (25/5/17)

Rainbow not in stock yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/5/17)

Got mine, thanks guys!!! Awesome, awesome, awesome. Amen.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/6/17)

Rainbow is now in stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/6/17)

Pretty Mod !!!


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/6/17)

Will you be stocking the replacement stick-ons?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (13/6/17)

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff I am very interested in this device. Do you guys perhaps plan on selling the iJoy Box Mini?


----------



## Gizmo (21/6/17)

New firmware for the iJoy Captain 

http://www.ijoycig.com/download.html?cname=sowftware

Reactions: Like 1


----------

